# Favorite Spoon on Lake Michigan



## chilipepper (Nov 11, 2007)

UltimateOutdoorsman said:


> Shhhhhh!! :lol:


I'm bad sorry


----------



## paddleboy (Jan 8, 2010)

Last yr moonshine blue toad did pretty well


----------



## jconeset (Feb 16, 2012)

Moonshine Blue Jeans. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

None of the above
I am old school, my favorite is still a chrome Loco, then Mixed Veg. and a blue or green Dolphin.
OH, and orange crush.

Kevin


----------

